# making batch thumbnails with GIMP



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

okay I've been an avid photoshop/PSP user but since I've been migrating Linux I've been playing with GIMP.

I used to make thumbnail batches for pics I would put on my website with a version on photoshop elements. Is there a script or plugin for GIMP that will do the same thing?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

A quick google search 

http://gug.sunsite.dk/scripts.php?PHPSESSID=9c94a4d3d0c11a77
or
http://registry.gimp.org/list?description=thumbnail
specifically
http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=1130


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

A quick google search 

http://gug.sunsite.dk/scripts.php?PHPSESSID=9c94a4d3d0c11a77
or
http://registry.gimp.org/list?description=thumbnail
specifically
http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=1130

I'm not a GIMP user (tried it once, went straight back to Photoshop) so whether these work (well) or not, I don't know.


----------



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

Okay next stupid question!  

How do I install the plugin?

Hew I'm still a noob when it comes to linux


----------

